# Need A Slogan



## aljaber (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone... I need a slogan for my food delivery business exclusively offered to cater offices. I can't think of anything other than the standard "delivery is what we do best". 

Appreciate your help


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

"Customer service - it exists"


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

this must be the only part of the world where people ask for business ideas free of charge...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

"Yes, we do liver"


----------



## aljaber (Jan 5, 2011)

cami said:


> this must be the only part of the world where people ask for business ideas free of charge...


I don't see what's the problem with asking people for ideas !!! as long as they're actually replying and giving out ideas then I'm sure they're not expecting to get paid.... when are we going to learn that not everything you do for people have to get you something in return...... And this "part of the world" gave so much without expecting anything... anyways I'm drifting away from the important topic which is the slogan. thanks a lot for your comment though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

aljaber said:


> And this "part of the world" gave so much *without expecting anything*


This is the funniest thing I've heard in a very long time!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

aljaber said:


> Hi Everyone... I need a slogan for my food delivery business exclusively offered to cater offices. I can't think of anything other than the standard "delivery is what we do best".
> 
> Appreciate your help


I hope this is NOT going to become a free advertising thread for your business


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

"If we don't deliver within an hour, wait a little longer - it's your fault"


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Delivering for free what the uae gives for free... Just small fees for the free delivery.


----------



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Food2U


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

"You pay our Salik"


----------



## Tif (Apr 28, 2011)

Grab a Bite to Eat


----------



## Kaiho (May 9, 2011)

"Our vehicles' speed is not monitored "

"Speedier than that land rover that almost hit you whilst merging the other day"


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

"We will never google your location, we will call you 100 times instead for that personal touch"


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

"From our hot box to your mouth"


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Close Thread?


----------

